# Anyone breed grasshoppers lol?



## gn3ranger (Jul 7, 2012)

So yeah I finally got my Male green Anole a Female tankmate And they just go nuts for grasshoppers they like crickets but they really go for the grasshoppers more than anything so I'd like to breed some in order to feed their cravings for grasshoppers. 

I have a male and female grasshopper and they started mating right away its been like 8 hours and they are still doing the deed. I just wanted some advice on how to Separate the eggs safely when she lays them and what to feed the babies when they hatch. Google has cricket advice however hardly any grasshopper ones so would be much appreciating any advice anyone has.


----------



## EvlowRevlis (Sep 21, 2012)

I don't breed grasshoppers, but my friend did once. He used a 10 galon tank with a lid. There were about 5 males and 5 females in it. He had the tank lined with paper towels. He also had twigs and grass in the enclosure. On the bottom of the enclosure he had a flat heater to keep it a stable temperature(80-95 degrees). In like a shallow dish, he put damp mulch and that was where the females laid their eggs. He then waited a week to remove the eggs from this enclosure into another one with the same temperature. The eggs should hatch 2 weeks after removed from the adult enclosure. The adolescents should be able to eat grass also. I saw my friend put cut grass and wheat into a dish that had water in it for them to eat.


----------

